# Wilier Izoard Headset Size?



## yurky22 (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone know the type of headset used for a 2008 Wilier Izoard frame?

I saw the attached picture of one with an FSA Intellaset Pro Headset with these Specs:
36º/36º angular contact bearings
For 45mm OD headtube
Stack height 15.7+12.1=27.8

So I'm guessing the 36/36 degree spec is what is needed along with a 45mm OD measurement?

I've already ordered a frame but haven't received it yet. I'm wanting to order a headset in advance. Looking at one of the FSA Orbit carbon integrated headsets but I see they don't come in a 36/36º spec. I may call a Wilier dealer somewhere to try and find this out but any help would be much appreciated.


----------

